# The Summer Heat



## Rube

Hell is upon us again. I basically deal with the summer heat by not going outside unless it's to the beach, pool or an air-conditioned place. Some people have told me that they have acclimated but this guy from Boston has never got used to the heat. 

Wife's co-worker told her how she wakes up wet with sweat because they don't use their air-conditioner....she didn't have the heart to tell her that ours is set to 19C. 

I did put up a DIY awning that gives our apartment a little bit of a western feel to try and reduce electricity use but that's about as far as I'm willing to go.

How are you all planning on dealing with the heat this summer?


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> ....she didn't have the heart to tell her that ours is set to 19C.


Can't blame her... I'd have trouble sleeping at night knowing I was contributing to the return of rolling blackouts while everyone else was sweltering in the heat. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be bragging about it...



> How are you all planning on dealing with the heat this summer?


Did it ever occur to you to buy a fan? The night air really isn't all that hot so if you can coerce some of it to enter your apartment by blowing the existing air out an open window, it's actually quite pleasant.

I don't use A/C at all. My wife and kids do but only during the hottest parts of August and, even then, it's set to 26C. We haven't turned them on yet this year and I have no idea if/when it will get hot enough to warrant the energy use.

I'm actually looking forward to a summer where the shops and offices don't try to compete with walk-in refrigerators. It's not healthy to keep moving from overly hot outside to overly cold inside. My wife usually carries jackets for the kids when we go out in the summer months.

Energy shortage or no... I think it's silly to have to carry a jacket in the summer just because the department stores are kept so friggin' cold. It's not so much a matter of being "acclimated" -- it's a matter of not being quite so spoiled...


----------



## Rube

larabell said:


> Can't blame her... I'd have trouble sleeping at night knowing I was contributing to the return of rolling blackouts while everyone else was sweltering in the heat. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be bragging about it...


That's why the world is a beautiful place, some people have humor....and some like to get all high and holy. The choice is yours. 



larabell said:


> Did it ever occur to you to buy a fan? The night air really isn't all that hot so if you can coerce some of it to enter your apartment by blowing the existing air out an open window, it's actually quite pleasant.


Why no, that never occured to me. I guess I must be the biggest idiot on the planet....or maybe it's all the lights I have over my Salt water aquarium that is adding to the heat or the computers that I use for work (I work at home which actually adds a lot less greenhouse gass then say commuting and such). 



larabell said:


> It's not so much a matter of being "acclimated" -- it's a matter of not being quite so spoiled...


How about a matter of getting off your high horse? Dude I really don't have anything to say to you after this conversation. I've sampled what you've written and I'm not interested, I'll ignore you and do me the favor of ignoring my threads as well. We're cool.


----------



## Singapore Saint

I finally moved here yesterday after 6+ years in Singapore, where we have just got through the hottest / most humid part of the year... and I was surprised by how hot the sun felt, and it's apparently only going to get hotter..

I will also be working from home and am now looking at buying the largest possible fridge and converting it to an office...


----------



## Rube

Working from home is a good deal in Tokyo, there is nothing worse than hot humid summers then being stuffed into packed trains in hot humid summers. 

The good news is they say it won't be as hot as last year, but the past 5 years or so have all been record breakers anyway.


----------



## djrajn

oh!! you making me worry.. 
weather problem is really hell.


----------



## Rube

Saw Doctor Nakamatsu on the TV this morning showing off what looked like a toy air-conditioner that could fit into your breast pocket run on batteries. Wasn't clear if it worked or was a concept though.


----------



## Rube

Anybody check out that new live power consumption thing on the Japanese yahoo page? Pretty cool, so far we've been well below the limit so far. The limit by the way seems to be the actual limit plus 10% for safety reasons, but who knows what the real limit is. 

There's something to be admired about out and out lying to the populace in times of panic. Was watching parliment for a bit the other day on the boob-tube and damn, you just want to set a Jimmy Snuka robot lose on them and lock the doors.


----------



## Rube

What a scorcher! Tomorrow we're heading to one of the bigger pools around here at yomiuri land. Haven't been there before but they don't let you bring your own shade or beach tent which means I'll have to rent one of their spots for 10,000 yen. I hate to spent that much on shade, but I hate nasty sun burns more.


----------



## Rube

Should have known better then to go out on a weekend! We got there 45 minutes before opening and there already hundreds waiting. Looked like 8 kids per parent ratio, rows after rows of mini-vans packed with all the neighborhood kids one could squeeze in it seemed. We drove in and drove out, but the guy was kind enough to give us back our 1,000 yen parking fee. 

We need more pools, it's plain and simple. I'm just going to pull the kids out of school during the week and go to a pool. Their mother is horrified at the idea of pulling the kids out to.....have fun.....but I'm willing to bet that a missed day of education isn't going to hurt them.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Having just moved here from Atlanta GA, I have to admit, I was thinking I could handle the heat. I was wrong. I quickly realized that in Atlanta I had the luxury of air conditioning not only in buildings but also the cars we drive in to go 1/2 block. I have also been wondering if anyone else feels as awkward as I do having conversations on the street while sweat is pouring off my face and body. The other thing I find fascinating is how all the Japanese women manage to wear full make-up and not have their faces melt off by 10am.


----------



## ambria

Kathrinjapan said:


> Having just moved here from Atlanta GA, I have to admit, I was thinking I could handle the heat. I was wrong. I quickly realized that in Atlanta I had the luxury of air conditioning not only in buildings but also the cars we drive in to go 1/2 block. I have also been wondering if anyone else feels as awkward as I do having conversations on the street while sweat is pouring off my face and body. The other thing I find fascinating is how all the Japanese women manage to wear full make-up and not have their faces melt off by 10am.


I read in a magazine that you could use tinted moisturizer or MAC Studio Fix fluid or powder could help to keep make up from melting off. 

I think one of these will be my next purchase (in Phoenix, AZ at the moment)


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I can't imagine any amount of tinted moisturizer or powder is going to help me feel prettier when I'm sweating like a pig going to slaughter. I started out with a spray tan from the US which helped a bit but it lasted 1/2 as long because I swear I sweated it all off my first 2 days here. I've just resigned myself to blotchy skin & big pores and working on my personality.


----------



## Rube

lol, welcome to Japan! I'm sorry to tell you that this year is cool compared to last year and normal summers. It's not unusual to have something like 40 days of consecutive sun here in Tokyo during the summers. 

We're actually very lucky that the weather has been bad and cooler then normal for the workers at the nuclear plants in those sweat suits.


----------



## baldilocks

Rube said:


> That's why the world is a beautiful place, some people have humor....and some like to get all high and holy. The choice is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Why no, that never occured to me. I guess I must be the biggest idiot on the planet....or maybe it's all the lights I have over my Salt water aquarium that is adding to the heat or the computers that I use for work (I work at home which actually adds a lot less greenhouse gass then say commuting and such).
> 
> 
> 
> How about a matter of getting off your high horse? Dude I really don't have anything to say to you after this conversation. I've sampled what you've written and I'm not interested, I'll ignore you and do me the favor of ignoring my threads as well. We're cool.



Apart from your being extremely rude to another forum member, selfish people who have to heat the rest of the world with their unnecessary use of electricity and waste of the world's energy resources just to reduce the temperature of their immediate environment to a level below which, in another season, they would have heating on are not needed on this planet.

You obviously don't have any responsible moderators on this thread, otherwise you would have been sanctioned.


----------



## Rube

I thought it was him being rude to me actually but that's me. So aside from coming into this thread to scold me like the good citizen you are what's your reason to be here? Do you live in Japan? Are you dealing with Japanese heat? Do you realize that here in Japan the press is actually asking hard hitting questions about the "supposed" shortage of electricity? 

I'll put my carbon footprint up against anybody most days and come far far out ahead. 

As far as changing our environment, well duh. Japan is not an environment that people can live in without doing so. Thousands of people die each year because of the heat. There are a lot of things you can blame, from construction tequniques of homes to globle warming but I doubt you really want to talk about those things, people like yourself would rather make rude little remarks and get all green peace and stuff, that's ok, I'll just laugh at it because it's all silliness to me. Like vegans wearing leather shoes. Grow up. 

Depsite my pleasent home enviroment there hasn't been a power outage here in Japan. So when the rest of the country was sweating their balls off I was cool and enjoying my summer. I think I made the right choice.

By the way, I have my temp the same year round, winter or summer, I like cold cold cold cold. I don't heat my home to 30c in the winter, I don't use the heat that much at all, doesn't get that cold here.


----------



## baldilocks

Rube said:


> I thought it was him being rude to me actually but that's me. So aside from coming into this thread to scold me like the good citizen you are what's your reason to be here? Do you live in Japan? Are you dealing with Japanese heat? Do you realize that here in Japan the press is actually asking hard hitting questions about the "supposed" shortage of electricity?
> 
> I'll put my carbon footprint up against anybody most days and come far far out ahead.
> 
> As far as changing our environment, well duh. Japan is not an environment that people can live in without doing so. Thousands of people die each year because of the heat. There are a lot of things you can blame, from construction tequniques of homes to globle warming but I doubt you really want to talk about those things, people like yourself would rather make rude little remarks and get all green peace and stuff, that's ok, I'll just laugh at it because it's all silliness to me.
> 
> Depsite my pleasent home enviroment there hasn't been a power outage here in Japan. So when the rest of the country was sweating their balls off I was cool and enjoying my summer. I think I made the right choice.
> 
> By the way, I have my temp the same year round, winter or summer, I like cold cold cold cold. I don't heat my home to 30c in the winter, I don't use the heat that much at all, doesn't get that cold here.


The thread is "Summer Heat" not _Japanese_ summer heat, we all have to deal with it in one way or another, for example, here it is 37° at 7am. Most of us just get on with life and accept that in the summer it is warmer and in the winter it is cooler and we don't just make matters worse by running unnecessary a/c. If you have to have the same [cold] temperature all year round perhaps you should go and work at the Antarctic base camp.


----------



## Rube

baldilocks said:


> The thread is "Summer Heat" not _Japanese_ summer heat, we all have to deal with it in one way or another, for example, here it is 37° at 7am. Most of us just get on with life and accept that in the summer it is warmer and in the winter it is cooler and we don't just make matters worse by running unnecessary a/c. If you have to have the same [cold] temperature all year round perhaps you should go and work at the Antarctic base camp.


Here is not there and I'm sure you can figure out which forum the thread is in. 

Unnecessary a/c? Who decides that for me? You? How about I look at your life and start deciding what is and what is not necessary? You would start crying in seconds. 

The fact of the matter is that people die here because of the heat. There are daily warning to not go outside and since I live and work at home in a concrete slab poorly designed for this environment I have to use the a/c anyway. Don't like my use of electricty? lol, doesn't bother me buddy.

And if people upset you so much that you need to come into threads and scold them and get holier than thou because you like to sweat for the planet...learn to tell it to somebody who isn't laughing at the thought of a heavy set man sweating his balls off.


----------



## baldilocks

Rube said:


> Here is not there and I'm sure you can figure out which forum the thread is in.
> 
> Unnecessary a/c? Who decides that for me? You? How about I look at your life and start deciding what is and what is not necessary? You would start crying in seconds.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that people die here because of the heat. There are daily warning to not go outside and since I live and work at home in a concrete slab poorly designed for this environment I have to use the a/c anyway.
> 
> So now please leave this thread and go find another person to harrass.


All I can suggest then, if you don't like it where you have chosen to move, is that you go back home and rejoin all the other selfish Yanks who are determined to ignore the effect that their self satisfied attitude is having on the world's climate and well-being. I am sure that Japan can get along very well without your presence and verbal destruction of their efforts to accommodate their population and survive.

I suspect that you are also one of those who is in denial about the corrupt machinations of the American Banking system having caused the world-wide financial crisis.


----------



## Rube

baldilocks said:


> All I can suggest then, if you don't like it where you have chosen to move, is that you go back home and rejoin all the other selfish Yanks who are determined to ignore the effect that their self satisfied attitude is having on the world's climate and well-being.


lol, how about this instead.......no. bwahahahah.

Oh man selfish yanks? Seems you have a bit of prejudice there. Tell you what, I'll continue to live the way I live and continue to laugh at people who are sweating for the planet. In a few years when electricity is clean and safe and doesn't pollute it won't really mean much anyway, but at least in the mean time I'll be comfortable. 



baldilocks said:


> I am sure that Japan can get along very well without your presence and verbal destruction of their efforts to accommodate their population and survive.


How old are you? Guy I have a family in Japan, pay taxes, a lot of taxes actually and contribute a lot to this society. Not smart to come to a thread and start a fight out of pure ignorance and prejudice. 



baldilocks said:


> I suspect that you are also one of those who is in denial about the corrupt machinations of the American Banking system having caused the world-wide financial crisis.


What does that have to do with this thread? lol. oh god, guy get over yourself, grow up and move on.

I suspect you need to spent less time picking fights on the internet and hit the sports gym going by your avi.


----------



## baldilocks

D*msh*t you are bellyaching about a temperature that isn't even up to 30°C so yes you ARE selfish if you think that *you personally* need to heat the rest of the world just to cool your personal space. Grow up and start facing up to YOUR responsibilities towards the rest of the world. Yes the comments are directed at Americans because most if not all of you are the same - it is a national characteristic - me, me, me, all the time while the rest of us have to put up with your foul-ups. Just remember that YOU contribute additional heat to the environment where you say that people are dying of the heat.

Good night!


----------



## Rube

baldilocks said:


> D*msh*t you are bellyaching about a temperature that isn't even up to 30°C so yes you ARE selfish if you think that *you personally* need to heat the rest of the world just to cool your personal space. Grow up and start facing up to YOUR responsibilities towards the rest of the world. Yes the comments are directed at Americans because most if not all of you are the same - it is a national characteristic - me, me, me, all the time while the rest of us have to put up with your foul-ups. Just remember that YOU contribute additional heat to the environment where you say that people are dying of the heat.
> 
> Good night!


lol, exlamation on the night! I would actually like to see a heavy set man like yourself come here for a summer and not use a/c. It would be pretty funny. 

It's funny that you think I'm the one who is selfish though considering that you are insisting that another makes changes to suit you.

I don't want you to change anything about your life, knock yourself out using as less energy as you want, that's your choice. Like I said, in a few years it will all be a moot point and people like you will have suffered sweating like pigs for no good reason. 

Me, well I'll be cool and relaxed in my modern energy sucking dwealings laughing at the hot people.

By the way...adding money into the country by using elecricity is one of the most giving things a person can do. Use your money, spread it around.


----------



## Rube

By the way baldilocks do you work or are you retired? When you did work did you drive to work or take the bus? 

If the answer is yes then you are every so much more selfish then me by adding to the world's heat according to your logic and that would make you a hypocrit. 

lol, good night and sweet dreams


----------

